
Contra Costa: Judge jails judicial reform advocate who discussed divorce online - growlix
http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2016/10/16/contra-costa-judge-jails-judicial-reform-advocate-who-discussed-divorce-online/
======
rayiner
I agree with the lawyers cited in the article that once the ex-wife filed
private information in court filings that were not under seal, they became
matters of public record.

But god, what a shitty article. The "judicial reform advocate" angle is a
total red herring. That's not why the guy was jailed--he was held in contempt
because he violated a restraining order not to discuss private information
that came to light in the context of a court proceeding. That restraining
order would have been totally enforceable if the ex-wife's lawyer hadn't
screwed up by filing that private information without seal.

~~~
danieltillett
That his ex-wife is a lawyer in the same county is just a coincident. I think
the relevant quote is "A good lawyer know the law, a great lawyer knows the
judge".

~~~
rayiner
I think the relevant quote is "lawyers tend to live (and thus file for
divorce) in the county where they practice."

~~~
danieltillett
This is true - I guess the real lesson is don't marry a lawyer.

------
beedogs
The judge should probably be removed from the bench for that egregious
decision.

~~~
imaginenore
Probably won't happen. Judges are pretty much immune to the consequences of
their legal decisions. One would have to really f##k up royally to lose his
position.

